# What does it mean to "push" your show goat on feed?



## cottomclan (Feb 26, 2014)

And how does it compare to creep feeding your goat??

Sent from my MB865 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Creep feeding is typically providing feed to your young, weaning age animals that the older animals don't have access too. Often times creep feed will be a higher protein/nutrient feed than what you might give your full grown animals, to ensure that the kids are receiving the nutrition they need for optimal growth. You can buy specially designed feeders for this, or just fence off a section of your pasture/barn with holes big enough for the kids to get into, but not the adults.

Pushing animals typical means providing nutrition above and beyond what they require for normal growth and development. You're feeding to get maximum growth and production in a minimal amount of time. Those people that brag about 90 day old kids that weigh 90+ pounds are most likely pushing their animals (although genetics play into this somewhat too). This is a pretty common practice in the show animal world, and in a lot of commercial dairies and feed lots. If your goal is to produce sound breeding animals that will have a long productive life in your herd it's not a practice I'd recommend, but it does have it's uses in meat production.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Not sure what other people would think, but in my mind, creep feeding *IS* pushing the feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SunnyDaleBoers explained it perfectly. 

Creep feeding is to help with normal growth, not to make them overly fat way to fast and unhealthy as well.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> Not sure what other people would think, but in my mind, creep feeding *IS* pushing the feed.


I think the main difference is the amount of time you're trying to get results in. Creep feeding is more to make sure they've got the groceries to hit their full growth potential during a normal growth period (and more and more studies are showing it really helps w/ rumen development, etc). Pushing generally results in animals that have hit their full growth in a much shorter amount of time. Overall I'm not a fan of pushing- I think it puts a lot of unnecessary stress on the animal which tends to greatly reduce productive life. However, I can see the benefit for feed lots and meat animals, and to a limited extent with dairies etc, but it's a pretty fine line to keep your feed costs from eating up your profits.

I guess I should clarify too-I know most show people will feed extra feeds/supplements to promote good hair coats, etc. Definitely not necessary for your brood doe or pasture ornament, but I wouldn't consider that to be "pushing" either.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Then I guess it depends on who is saying "pushing your show goat on feed". If a judge or a mentor is telling you you should do that, then they mean the goat may do better if it is getting more to eat. Anyone who has tried to "push the feed" knows a goat, that is already getting plenty to eat, will only eat so much.

Someone who is conscientious about keeping there goats at a healthier, lighter weight, might use "pushing feed" as sort of naughty word not to do to your goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We creep kids three times a day simply because the does will hog it & kids wont get their fair share.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

nancy d said:


> We creep kids three times a day simply because the does will hog it & kids wont get their fair share.


Yes, we finally broke down and bought a creep feeder a couple of years ago, but have had to keep modifying that even. It's rapidly turned into the Fort Knox of creep feeders, but the more determined yearlings still figure out how to squeeze themselves in every now and then...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell me about it! The yrlngs can fit through an 18X24" gate. :GAAH:
Now they get clipped to fence during creep time.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Yes, we finally broke down and bought a creep feeder a couple of years ago, but have had to keep modifying that even. It's rapidly turned into the Fort Knox of creep feeders,...


This cracked me up as I have been there and done that.


----------

